# EXC CHAPLIN'S IMPROVED 1210 JOINTER PLANE



## BustedClock (Jun 30, 2011)

I accidentally bought this plane on the ikkyBay. Don't ask you one accidentally buys a plane; it's a long tale, full of woe…

Actually, it's a pretty cool looking plane. 









Thing is, I've googled the tubz and can't find any information about the company or the plane. The only thing I've got is that they made only a few models, a block, smoother, jack, and this baby. Does anyone know much about them, or point me to a web site?

Thanks.


----------



## BustedClock (Jun 30, 2011)

Edit, edit, where's the edit!

The second sentence should read, "Don't ask how one accidentally…"


----------



## BustedClock (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I could really use some help with this plane. Took it to the school shop, yesterday, and determined I have no idea how to adjust the blade depth. I think I could do it using the Japanese plane hammer technique, but that blade has never seen a hammer in it's life.

You can't see it in this picture, but there's some sort of adjusting flange underneath the blade. Problem is it only goes left and right, and there's no screw, or other means, of advancing the blade.

Also, I think the plane is fairly old, but it has a bakelite/plastic tote! A little research tells me bakelite was available by the mid- to late- 19th century.

It's a really cool looking plane, but I really don't want to just put it on a shelf for decoration.

Any and all help greatly appreciated.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I think these were made from about 1870ish to 1900. I never had one so I can't help with the adjustment.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Bakelite wasn't invented until 1910ish, so if it truly is bakelite it was made after that. There's a test using a hot pin in a hidden area - if it doesn't smoke it's bakelite. I THINK - you'd have to google around. I've purchased stuff after a beer too many. Best to walk away from the computer when I get like that.


----------



## MarkE (Feb 26, 2008)

Chaplin planes were made by Tower & Lyon from NY city. The tote is hard rubber.

Here is some info.

Google "Tower & Lyon" and you'll get some hits.


----------



## BustedClock (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks folks! Mark, that link has a lot of good information. I plan on spending some time there.

I figured out the depth adjustment… fiendishly clever those yankees. I mentioned that there's a little lever under the blade. That lever is secured to some sort of eccentric, or off-center, screw-or some other such arrangement. To set the plane, move the lever to the left, insert the blade, and the chip-breaker/cap-iron combination. Screw everything down tight. Now, when you push that little lever to the right, it forces the plane down. From that point, it's just a matter of hitting the sweet spot.


----------

